# Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?



## Ragnot (25. April 2016)

*Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

hey leutz 

wollte mir für meinen xeon einen kühler holen jetzt bin ich nur am überlegen wakü oder luftkühlung was sagt ihr und welche empfehlungen habt ihr wo es auch von der preis-leistung/lautstärke stimmt weil wollte keine unsummen dafür ausgeben 

ps. zur zeit boxedlüfter verbaut


----------



## Trash123 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Fur einen xeon reicht Luftkühlung, da diese nicht so warm werden. Könntest da einen Ben Nevis drauf machen. Wenn du natürlich Spaß am basteln hast hole dir eine WaKue. Ist aber ein teurer Spaß im Vergleich zu einer Luftkühlung!


----------



## matti30 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

für nen Xeon reicht ein Macho oder sowas in der Art völlig aus.


----------



## Soulsnap (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Wie bereits erwähnt, eine WaKü wäre für en Xeon ziemlich overpowered.

Einer von diesen hier ist völlig ausreichend:

EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

be quiet! Pure Rock (BK009) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermalright True Spirit 90 M Rev. A (100700548) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev. A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MF13 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Der hier ginge auch noch, den hab ich derzeit und bin sehr zufrieden, sowohl im Bezug auf die Temps als auch im Bezug auf die Lautstärke:
Scythe Mugen 4 (SCMG-4000) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ragnot (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

mir geht es auch darum wenn ich mal den sockel oder cpu wechsel zb. auf i7 irgendwann gehe das ich ihn dann auch noch benutzen kann wenn ich den adapter dazu habe oder reicht bei einem i7 6700k zb. auch luftkühlung ohne probleme?


----------



## Ragnot (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

obwohl der pure rock von be quiet schonmal gefällt. welcher ist denn der beste von den geposteten von leistung und lautstärke?


----------



## Soulsnap (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Der Brocken Eco


----------



## Ragnot (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

ah ok


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Wasserkühlung brauchst du nur wenn du OC machst und selbst da reicht oft eine LuKü.


----------



## Ragnot (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Ah ok nein wollte kein OC betreiben auch mit einem K Prozessor nicht wenn ich mir mal einen holen sollte


----------



## Boogeyman015 (25. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Dann wäre eine Wasserkühlung tatsächlich rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## S!lent dob (26. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*



nWo-Wolfpac schrieb:


> Wasserkühlung brauchst du nur wenn du OC machst und selbst da reicht oft eine LuKü.



Oder das Gehäuse so klein ist das keiner der genannten hinein passt!
Was mich zu der frage führt, welches Gehäuse hast du denn?


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (26. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*



S!lent dob schrieb:


> Oder das Gehäuse so klein ist das keiner der genannten hinein passt!
> Was mich zu der frage führt, welches Gehäuse hast du denn?



Laut Signatur hat er ein Phanteks Eclipse P400S, da sollten die meisten CPU Kühler draufpassen.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (26. April 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

An den TE... wenn du 1. kein OC betreibst, 2. es auch nicht vorhast und 3. kein Thermalkraftwerk wie zB. einen FX 9370 oder 9590 betreibst, spar Dir eine AiO-WaKü. Wenn Du die gleiche Summe investieren willst (also mind. 70 Talerchen) bist Du im Bereich eines Noctuah NH-D15 etc. und die sind zwar groß aber im Vergleich dazu grad bei einem Xeon im Grunde unhörbar. Bei einer WaKü wirst Du da eher was hören (und sei es nur ein leichtes brummen der Pumpe)

Besagte AiO-WaKü käme höchstens dann noch in Frage wenn im Gehäuse kein Platz für einen Towerkühler ist und/oder Du es aus optischen Gründen bevorzugst... ansonsten ist es rausgeschmissenes Geld und eine "potenzielle" Gefahrenquelle im Vergleich zum Towerkühler da wir hier immerhin von Wasser im Gehäuseinneren sprechen was da zirkuliert 
Rein aus dem Kühlaspekt heraus... beim Xeon sinnfrei.
Solltest Du natürlich an eine Custom-WaKü denken reden wir sowieso direkt mal von mind. 150-200 Euronen und entsprechend größerem Platzbedarf im Gehäuse wegen AGB etc.


----------



## MontagID (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Schon auch für mich interessant dieser thread.
Da möcht ich auch eben eine frage beisteuern: Was haltet ihr von den wakü kelvin s24/36. Ich hab einen i7 6700k und übertakte den ein bisschen. Überwiegend hat es aber optische gründe weshalb ich mich auch parallel nach einer wakü umsehe. Eigentlich reicht derzeit mein brocken 2 aus rein technischer sicht vollkommen. Aber da gehäuse mit fenster kommen wird, kann vielleicht was schöneres rein. Wakü generell ist allerdings lauter als luft Kühlung oder?


----------



## Soulsnap (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

Eher anders herum, eine WaKü ist weitaus leiser als ein Luftkühler. Zumindest eine Custom WaKü.
Die meisten AiO WaKüs haben jedoch eher schlechte Lüfter verbaut und sind nicht bedeutend besser als ein guter Luftkühler.

Ich würde dann eher gleich ein Set von EK nehmen. Kostet mehr ( logisch, weil eigentlich eine Custom WaKü), 
leistet  aber auch mehr und ist vollständig erweiterbar: 

EK Water Blocks EK-KIT L240 R2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EK Water Blocks EK-KIT L360 R2.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chimera (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Eher anders herum, eine WaKü ist weitaus leiser als ein Luftkühler. Zumindest eine Custom WaKü.
> Die meisten AiO WaKüs haben jedoch eher schlechte Lüfter verbaut und sind nicht bedeutend besser als ein guter Luftkühler.
> 
> Ich würde dann eher gleich ein Set von EK nehmen. Kostet mehr ( logisch, weil eigentlich eine Custom WaKü),
> ...




Wobei man schon sagen muss, dass auch die Fractal nicht grad ne schlechte ist: Fractal Design Kelvin S24 Wasserkühlung im Test | Review | HardwareOverclock.com. Vorallem basiert sie nicht auf dem gleichen Modell wie die Raijintek & Co., ist aber trotzdem erweiterbar. Wenn es eher ne DIY Wakü sein soll, wäre ja auch das günstige Kit von XSPC ne Möglichkeit: XSPC RayStorm 420 EX240 WaterCooling Kit Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das Phobya 240LT Set: Phobya Pure Performance Kit 240LT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder das Alphacool Nexxxos 240LT: http://geizhals.de/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-lt-st-40187-11059-a808646.html?hloc=de. Alle günstiger als die EKWB, dafür halt noch nicht aufgebaut 
Bzgl. der Lüfis muss ich dir aber klar zustimmen: die beiden Turbinen meiner Cryorig A80 hät ich der Lufthansa als Nottriebwerke verkaufen können  Aber die Pumpe selbst, die ist erstaunlicherweise nicht störend wahrnehmbar. Hatte erst Angst, dass wegen den Silent Wings Gehäuselüfis die Pumpe sicher zu hören sei (zumal mein F31 oben recht gitterig offen ist), doch bis jetzt nada. Mal gucken, wie es in nem Jahr ist


----------



## Pladdaah (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Cpu Wasserkühlung oder doch ein Towerlüfter?*

wie schon mehrmals gesagt, ein Ben Nevis oder dergleichen reicht allemals. Ich habe den matt-schwarz lackiert, damit er besser zum Rest passt und jetzt hält er meinen Xeon schön kühl


----------

